# Postimage issue ???



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone know what's going on with Postimage, see pic for site message ?

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks like they have had to move the domain to .cc rather than .org

The app is still working on my laptop as its picked up the new URL


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Working for me now too, but my uploaded pics to FC are now blank squares. They are saying each pic url needs to be similarly amended.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Its not working for me, I only just learnt how to use it to. :frown2: 

Still shows me the pink sign, do I need to do something to get it back?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Its not working for me, I only just learnt how to use it to. :frown2:
> 
> Still shows me the pink sign, do I need to do something to get it back?


Ignore the pink sign and go to 'My Images' your uploaded pics will still be there, you can also still upload and they will have the correct URL inserted automatically.

Unfortunately any pics you've downloaded will not display on the forums, I was able to go into FC and edit some of my pics by replacing 'org' with 'cc'. Although as you can't edit posts here after an hour I don't think there's much you can do here. :frown2:

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

One of the drawbacks of freebee cloud based storage I guess. The cloud is great but you have no control over what goes on with it once yours stuff leaves your Puter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been having issues doing selective screenshots for months, have to keep opening the program to reset it, then fine for a day or so then it crashes again, I have cleared cache installed it, but no difference.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

No issues like that for me Kev, on the iPad I can either pick a pre taken pic from the camera roll or take a live like pic like the one below for upload.

Terry

[URL=https://postimg.cc/image/5b71oww27/]


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I registered to store pictures a little while ago Terry, but I found it cumbersome compared to the Dropbox I pay for, so I reverted back to just using it for screenshots, it is that which is not working properly when I use the assigned key combination.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Testing
Werks for me Daisy :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's coz you're so clever Gerty my dear.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Postimage has been impossible for me for a few days....all sorts of 'Server' messages....but did work this morning....very odd.
Mainly it said 'Postimage.org' was now 'Postimage.cc'...plus other variants:frown2:


----------

